# Cloning in water



## Rehab is for Quitters (Jul 26, 2007)

Okay my Mom was a plant enthusiast and all the while growing up she would take cuttings of various plants she liked and put them in a cup of water on the windowsill with a plastic bag over the top. Eventually the stem would sprout roots and after they were over 1 inch long she would plant it in soil.

Everything I have read about mj cloning says to put the cutting right into soil or rockwool. This seemed really weird to me and I couldn't bring myself to do it so last week I took a cutting and put it in *water. *It has been in the water for 5 days and looks perky plus there are little root buds forming on the stem (I think ...in lots of places). BUT it keeps bothering me that I havent read about people using this method with mj cuttings.

WIll this way work or should I put my little cutting into soil or rockwool???


----------



## 3patas (Jul 26, 2007)

hey my friend it can be done but it will take longer thats why we go to walmart and get superthiev and cloning powder (rooting hormones good luck with your clones peace


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeah mate it will work just wait until the root or roots coming off it are a inch long as your mum did before putting into soil otherwise it might die


----------



## Hick (Jul 27, 2007)

Rehab is for Quitters said:
			
		

> Okay my Mom was a plant enthusiast and all the while growing up she would take cuttings of various plants she liked and put them in a cup of water on the windowsill with a plastic bag over the top. Eventually the stem would sprout roots and after they were over 1 inch long she would plant it in soil.
> 
> Everything I have read about mj cloning says to put the cutting right into soil or rockwool. This seemed really weird to me and I couldn't bring myself to do it so last week I took a cutting and put it in *water. *It has been in the water for 5 days and looks perky plus there are little root buds forming on the stem (I think ...in lots of places). BUT it keeps bothering me that I havent read about people using this method with mj cuttings.
> 
> WIll this way work or should I put my little cutting into soil or rockwool???



Positively the 'simplest' cloning method...and quite efficient. )Mutt claims 100% success)
A very weak mix of flowering fert, might promote rooting a li'l sooner.
Make sure your ph is within the proper limits and be patient.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 27, 2007)

I use a method that is really nothing but a "High Tech" alteration of your Mothers method of rooting.

I use an Aeroponic Cloner. It's a square tub about 24 inches deep with a pump and a bunch of spray heads about 12 inches above the bottom.

The bottom is filled with water that has some rooting hormones and antibacterial agent mixed into it.

The cuttings are put into a plastic net cup that has a lid to keep out light, and placed into the top of the machine.

The water sprays up on the stems 24/7, and after about 10 days, I have roots more than 6 inches long.

I can fit 20 cuttings at a time into this device and it works great for me.

I've also used expanding peat pellets to give the plants a more solid base for transplanting into my hydro system. It takes 4 days longer.

In between crops, I root cuttings from almost every bush and flower in the county I live in. I watch what grows and survives the winter here, and In the spring, I take hundreds of cuttings from plants for my yard.

I have an entire acre covered with beautiful plants.

Good luck to you. A stem in a glass is just as Hick said; The easiest method of cloning a plant that you can find, excepting sticking a cutting in the ground and walking away from it. I have a neighbor who does that, and it works about 25% of his tries.


----------



## Mutt (Jul 27, 2007)

The only downside to this method is the wait time 2-3 weeks (clones from a flowering plant 1 month+ . I found rooting in soil with rooting hormone was faster 1-2 weeks but I always lost a few ex. accidental movement or did not mist enough).
The cup of water gave me 100% key is as soon as you take the cutting with an exacto knife to put in water immediately to avoid an air embelizm.


----------



## 3patas (Jul 27, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> I use a method that is really nothing but a "High Tech" alteration of your Mothers method of rooting.
> 
> I use an Aeroponic Cloner. It's a square tub about 24 inches deep with a pump and a bunch of spray heads about 12 inches above the bottom.
> 
> ...


 comand stony you are the man thats hi tech cloning


----------



## Firepower (Sep 19, 2007)

is embolism a big issue? on my 2 cuttings from a flowering plant i had them from outside till inside and probably a couple of minutes out in the open before they went into the shot glass with water and RH..


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 19, 2007)

Firepower said:
			
		

> is embolism a big issue? on my 2 cuttings from a flowering plant i had them from outside till inside and probably a couple of minutes out in the open before they went into the shot glass with water and RH..


 
It depends on what you make your cut with. If you use a razor or a very sharp pair of sissors, it lessons the chance of an air embolism.

Better to re-cut under water.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 24, 2007)

works for me a little bit of fert with some rootone powder.i just got 2 clones i cut of female and in 3 days i see little roots forming.  hope its 100%


----------

